# Pizza seasoning



## Leslie

Does anyone have a recipe for the proportions between various spices to make a good pizza seasoning? The only stuff I can buy has wretched hot peppers in it.


----------



## cwjudyjr

Leslie said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for the proportions between various spices to make a good pizza seasoning? The only stuff I can buy has wretched hot peppers in it.



I don't have a recipe, but in the past I have had a good one. It is from Ragu and is a seasoning, not hot. Perhaps you can find it. if so I'd like to know if it is still around.

Conrad


----------



## Quickened

Depends on what the toppings are. But a good seasoning for the crust is to sprinkle Garlic salt on it and then follow that up with onion powder.

I usually put fresh cracked pepper over the top of the whole pizza right before it goes into the oven.


----------



## jawyman

Leslie,

Check these people out: 

Penzeys Spices Home Page. I first discovered this spice shoppe in Wisconsin. There product selection is amazing and for me I am blessed to have a Penzy's here in Grand Rapids. Whatever herbs and spices I don't grow myself, I shop here.


----------



## Leslie

cwjudyjr said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe for the proportions between various spices to make a good pizza seasoning? The only stuff I can buy has wretched hot peppers in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a recipe, but in the past I have had a good one. It is from Ragu and is a seasoning, not hot. Perhaps you can find it. if so I'd like to know if it is still around.
> 
> Conrad
Click to expand...


Problem is I'm in Ethiopia and have no access to stateside brands.


----------



## Grymir

Hi Leslie! Onions, Garlic, oregano and/or basil, salt, and pepper. In decreasing order of amounts. A dash of sugar and anise seed are optional. Cook the onions in some oil until soft. Add the other ingredients and cook a little bit to release flavor, carefull not to burn garlic, add your tomatoes and voila'! Pizza sause. Hope this helps. - Grymir


----------



## Miller

I manage a pizza kitchen here in amarillo. We use dried garlic and basil on most pizzas, then chili powder or black pepper on others. I think oregano gives pizza "cheap" taste. It's not really a cheap spice it's just overused by cheap pizza places.


----------



## the particular baptist

Greetings Leslie,

Use red onions if you can and i dont think anyones mentioned parsley (finely chopped). Along with the tomato paste try roasting crushed tomatoes with garlic  and a wee bit of wine 

Grace alone,

flavio


----------



## sailorswife

There are recipes on allrecipes.com. Here is one I found: Easy Pizza Sauce III - Allrecipes

* 1 (15 ounce) can tomato sauce
* 1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste
* 1 tablespoon ground oregano
* 1 1/2 teaspoons dried minced garlic
* 1 teaspoon ground paprika

DIRECTIONS

1. In a medium bowl, Mix together tomato sauce and tomato paste until smooth. Stir in oregano, garlic and paprika.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

The key to a great pizza is to season the dough. Everybody thinks of seasoning for the sauce, but I like to flavor the crust. 

I always make my own crust. 

Recipes hamper my creativity, but I usually use lots of garlic powder, a little less basil, not so much onion powder, and about as much parmesean cheese as garlic powder in my dough. 

Use olive oil and a pinch of freshly ground sea-salt in the dough.

If the dough is well seasoned, you can use a simple can of tomato sauce as the pizza sauce.


----------

